# Willow is at day 140.



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=0:19vh1xre]willow show 2.jpg[/attachment:19vh1xre]My 2 year old ND doe is at day 140 as a second freshener. She is bred to Proctor Hill Indian Summer. Cant wait to see what she has! I'm thinking twins. She's getting an udder but its not filling yet. I hope she kids next weekend so that I don't miss any school during the last week! The picture was taken on her breeding day. I will update soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see what she has for you!! Thinking PINK!!! and she is beautiful!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

how is she doing??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any progress with Willow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything new?!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Day 147. Willow is in the kidding stall. I woke up this am to soft mewing sounds, full udder, ligs low to gone? Didn't want me to touch her anywhere beyond her shoulders. Doesn't want me to leave her. I took the day off. OK Girl! It better be today! :shrug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

contractions every 2-4 minutes. No discharge. Doesn't want me to leave the stall!
:lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is close! Cant wait to see what you get!!! Thinking Pink!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Willow kidded a big single doeling at 12:20PM. She needed a small amount of assistance. She was up standing and nursing after about 10 minutes. She weighs 41/2 lbs. Pictures soon. :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=0:3mcnevmv]2012 kids 063.JPG[/attachment:3mcnevmv]12 Minutes old and up and nursing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=0:37gg7ez7]2012 kids 131.JPG[/attachment:37gg7ez7]Harold's new baby girl!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

awwwwwwwww!!! She's ADORABLE!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! She's a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Congrats again!


----------

